# Possible Storm on Sat and Mon



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Praying that what I heard on the news this morning happens. I heard that there is a possibility of a storm on Saturday which could be either rain,snow,mixed. Praying for the the snow so I can use my machines. 6" will be perfect, more always welcome. Also tracking something for Monday. Need to get some action on my machines since I repowered them. GIVE ME SOME SNOW


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I hear ya! I figure because I worked hard refurbishing my blower, that will assure we won't get enough snow to use it. I'm fine with that too.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Didn't you guys get some snow yesterday? We were supposed to have a dusting but that missed too. Possible action scheduled for Saturday but really is looking kind of warm


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think we get enough snow to user our blowers in the Boston area this storm, but there also another storm with a stronger possibility for snow on Monday/Tuesday of next week. Fingers are crossed both hit!


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Of course we're going to get snow Saturday. It's the wife's annual formal First Aide shindig that night . In the last 15 years it has snowed or there was snow on the ground over 85% of the time for the shindig. Hopefully it happens early enough to give me time to use the new snow blower .

Whimsey


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

The same goes for here in Connecticut. Depending on how it tracks, could be more or could be less. I vote for less or none at all. 

I have a modification that I did to my chute over this past summer and I am not really interested to see how it works. 

And Whimsey, I hear you. Every time that my next door neighbor's wife goes down to Florida during the winter season, we get glued, screwed and tattooed. The last time, (8, February 2013).


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting a decent amount of snow as well!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

never trust a weatherman or a politician


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

got a new auger belt for little red. Hoping for some snow now to get back the $20 spent on the belt so I have it running. Test ran big and little red to make sure they're ready for anything I get hit with on Saturday and possibly Monday.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Just looked at the weather channel site and now Sat is 1-3" and Monday is less than 1" here in NW NJ. My new machine will still look brand new next year at this rate . 

Whimsey


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will take the right track to land at least 6" and have enough cold air north of Boston not to be rain or mix.  Wet snow would be fine with me ! I'd like to see how the new engine and impeller kit combination perform.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

don't start killing my dreams of white stuff. Anything is possible


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm with you pathfinder. Any reason to pull out a blower is a good deal. Need to test out the repowered Troy Bilt and Toro.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

This is where I got my info.  He's confident but unsure of track. 

Philly to NYC, Boston May Get Biggest Snowstorm of Season Yet

I'm hoping for the "more snow" track of course !


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

If we get the storms they're predicting both machines will see action for me. Big Red is the machine I'll use to do my house & 2 neighbors on my block. Little Red is the machine I'll use to transport and do other contracts on a couple of streets. Just need a reason to have to pull them out and fire them up


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

storm2410 said:


> If we get the storms they're predicting both machines will see action for me. Big Red is the machine I'll use to do my house & 2 neighbors on my block. Little Red is the machine I'll use to transport and do other contracts on a couple of streets. Just need a reason to have to pull them out and fire them up


 -I only have the one machine in my signature, but I have worked on it a lot over the last few weeks to bring it to where it's at now, and just want to give it the real test. A half foot (or more!) of heavy, wet snow would be grand !


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Just watched the news and they're saying 2 - 4 for the city and a big storm lined up for monday so far. Mixed is fine for me. I'll still get to use a machine for cleanup. Just have to use little red for some slush removal


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It sounds like a very "wet" event for us, again


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

We are getting a half inch tonight. I figure it's because I washed my car yesterday. Of course you could see my lawn yesterday as well. I think the Boston storm is tracking the coast this way also. Maybe my toy will get a workout after all.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Nothing for the Rochester, NY area. My Ariens is sitting pretty, waiting for snow to blow.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I own three Polaris snowmobiles and I'd like some snow to go snowmobiling. I don't mind if the storms are a ways apart I just want some snow to go snowmobiling and run the trails. last year I put on probably about four or five hundred miles by now. Absolutely no snow just a light dusting on the ground. Normal winter snowfall in this area is nearly 70 inches per year. We had 15 inches in November but it all melted.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's hoping for a good strom track through Central Mass, as my 64 Ariens is needing a good workout. I also need to see how this 71 Ariens works on the white stuff, and then there is always the need for the 2004 Ariens to join the party. Unfortunately...most of my neighbors also have blowers, so it's almost to the point that I only get to do my own driveway and sidewalks. 

Mother Nature has been too easy on us so far this winter, yet there is still a bunch of time left!


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

my machines just waiting for the white stuff to fall


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's looking like the west of Boston, the N. Shore of MA and S.E. NH might get the highest amounts. 4-6 heavy wet snow, as much as 8 inches possible in a couple swaths. They are talkin' possible power outages (they always say that haha) so might as well start the Genie just so it's ready to go.  One never knows... Geesh it's Jan 23 ! bring on the SNOW finally!! Maybe this will be the start of a little more active pattern for Feb.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> They are talkin' possible power outages (they always say that haha) so might as well start the Genie just so it's ready to go.  One never knows...


Rain, Ice, Snow mix predicted here in SE CT and power outages as well. I have a small propane fueled generator and filled up my extra tanks today. Found a place that refilled my 20 lb tanks for $9.99! Can't beat that!
The snowblower is fueled and ready to go as well!


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

2 - 5 predicted for here in NY. Hoping for the 5". My little Toro 521 would get that job save the Troy Bilt 2410 for the major work. LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we might get a few inches of snow over the weekend


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

hopefully the next time I start my machines and engage the auger & drive I'll be blowing some snow or slush out the chute. Not running them just to make sure they start.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Three to five inched predicted north and west of Philadelphia, changing over to rain on Saturday. First chance this year to use the blower. May be tricky to beat the rain because the change over will be around 4am tomorrow. Looks like it will be slushy by the time I get to it.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

All storm warning have been down graded to 2 cms of snow, Yamaha will remain in the hanger.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Weather Channel just upgraded storm to *5" - 8"* for Phila. area Just fueled up the blower......Now they say 3"-5" what gives with TWC???


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

they've upped my local area to 5". I suppose I should run the new machine to get at least a couple hours on it. God only knows if there will be another opportunity before next season


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

had to buy some gas in the little red plastic can.
machine started on first pull.
supposed to get around 5".


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Very unpredictable when you have a storm coming up the coast and a strom coming from the west at the same time. Not trying to cover for the weatherperson but these can sometimes fall into the weather bomb category, hope this is not one of them because my daughter has to drive back and forth 7 hours this weekend, she's got 2 hours done safely so far. My nerves are on end for her return on sunday.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like about 6 inches of heavy wet snow likely. But I will believe it when I see it.
Would be a real nice test to see how to use the blower at my new home. 
Looking forward to it, especially on a weekend.
Moved to Canton, Ct recently.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Surge said:


> Looks like about 6 inches of heavy wet snow likely. But I will believe it when I see it.
> Would be a real nice test to see how to use the blower at my new home.
> Looking forward to it, especially on a weekend.
> Moved to Canton, Ct recently.


I see your forecast in CT, you may not get quite as much this time around but you have a second one coming early next week so you will have a double shot  We will be missing that one completely. Enjoy !


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

5-7in forecasted here in Harrisburg. Finally get to put the 928TS to work on a decent snow. Hopefully...


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like a few chances in the next two or three weeks. Hopefully one or two of them will happen. Just not on Super Bowl Sunday as I am hosting a party on that day!
Next week looked good until recently. This Saturday storm may push it to the south of us.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Now down to 1" for Philly. I guess I shouldn't had put gas in the blower.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

http://vid18.photobucket.com/albums/b112/cat_fan/IMG_0237.mp4

hopefully I'll get 4" of this so I can use my Toro 521


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

We have so far 2.5"-3" here in Poconos. Started at 12am. Will see in the morning.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

little red will get some snow removal time today


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

only got about 1/2" on snow here now its freezing rain. Too warm 34 degrees. 
No Snow to speak of this year at all. Never even put fuel in the blower yet.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

We have so far 2.5"-3" here now


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

6.5" and looks like that's about it. For now.
Woo-Hoo, let the fun begins.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Woke up to 4 inches and pouring rain melting it all away. Very disappointing.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

They are now saying weather bomb for us, what a difference a day makes +3°C (+37°F) at the moment.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Got around 5", then the warming temperatures and rain got to it.
It is a wet, slushy, heavy snow to blow.

But at least I got to use the Snow Bird, I got a Crummy video here, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/29233-vintage-1963-snowbird-4.html

I can't wait till we get a decent snow storm without the !#$%@! rain mixed into it!


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, that was fun indeed. Took my time to enjoy the snow before it melts. 40F right now, no rain but this thing is already melting which is good. Weather will take care of what's left on my gravel driveway  That was heavy snow but the 1332 managed nicely. Cool


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Just 3 inches of heavy wet slushy snow. My blower didn't like it!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I had 6 3/4" in my driveway at 8:00AM here in the middle of Connecticut. It was heavy. I had to let the machine do most of the work. She did well.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I had about 4-5 inches of sticky snow. It was the first decent test run at my new location and it gave me a feel for the pattern I should use. 
Some very good computer models are now showing a potential blizzard next Tuesday and Wednesday. Could put down one to three feet in the northeast of very powdery snow along with fairly low temperatures and high wind gusts. Some comparisons being drawn to the 1978 storm. Only three days away so this may happen. I will have to make sure I have plenty of gas. If it's even half as strong as modeled I should get to see what my blower can do. Several more potential storms in the next week or two are possible. We may be making up for the very slow start to this winter in a hurry.


----------

